# ph meter for salami etc'



## lathrop (May 24, 2020)

I am looking to make home brewed salami.  I am wondering about Ph and ph meters for checing in the early stages of fermentation.  any Info would be of help. Meter brand and source.  I am not convinced that the water PH testers would be useful.


----------



## daveomak.fs (May 25, 2020)

Amazon has 3.9-5.7 pHydron paper also


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2020)

and Sausage Maker has the strips...


----------

